# Oakley at Hayling Island



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Took Oakley to Hayling Island this afternoon and he had great fun racing around the beach and swam for the first time


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

I love the second to last photo. He looks like a lion. Looks like he had the best time! I bet he is crashed out this evening!
Meg x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Always amazing pictures!!!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Brilliant pictures and lovely lovely Oakley! Do you groom him yourself? I'd love to keep Dexter's coat that long but the mats would be too problematic.


----------



## janj (May 16, 2012)

he's so beautiful or should I say handsome,looks like he's having so much fun!do most cockapoos like a tennis ball?


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Always amazing pictures!!!


Thanks Mo 



Dextersmum said:


> Brilliant pictures and lovely lovely Oakley! Do you groom him yourself? I'd love to keep Dexter's coat that long but the mats would be too problematic.


Thanks Gemma, I started to groom him myself recently & the Andis clippers are really easy to use. Since I changed my brush & comb I've found it much easier to keep the matts down & I don't groom him everyday!!



janj said:


> he's so beautiful or should I say handsome,looks like he's having so much fun!do most cockapoos like a tennis ball?


Thanks Jan, Oakley loves playing with tennis balls & we have to get them back quickly as he likes to chew them. He's destroyed 2 cheap ones each on a single walk, but we've got a Kong one now & that survived it's first outing today 



dave the dog said:


> I love the second to last photo. He looks like a lion. Looks like he had the best time! I bet he is crashed out this evening!
> Meg x


Thanks Meg, I said the same about that photo  He's sooooo tired he's curled up asleep by the sofa


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous pics,i could look at them all day!!!xxx


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Ooh,could you post links for the clippers and brushes please?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

So handsome!! x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Mandy & Jane


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

You really DO take the best picture...love Oakley ...and Hayling Island...ask 
Clare!....and JoJo...much micky taking of my comments on HI!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Maria .. fab photos ... he looks fab with wet look hair do too


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Colin & JoJo 

Colin, should I ask about HI?


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

I love hayling island ! Lottie loves it there x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> You really DO take the best picture...love Oakley ...and Hayling Island...ask
> Clare!....and JoJo...much micky taking of my comments on HI!


Colin as soon as I saw the thread ... I thought this is the thread for Colin only teasing love you really .. just got my silly head on today ... xxx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Fantastic photos!! You got some really great action shots and it looks like Oakley is having the time of his life!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mariag said:


> Thanks Colin & JoJo
> 
> Colin, should I ask about HI?


Probably said too much about it already...Clare caught my comments on video and posted it on here....I still haven't got my own back on her yet..and Jojo just won't let me forget it....all good fun though


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

who me?  :laugh:

Maria, Oakley looks like he's having the best time. Brilliant photos. :love-eyes:


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

He looks like he had so much fun - very handsome young man.

Question tho - I'd like to take Ted to the beach, but so many of them don't allow dogs on the beach at this time of year - I take it Hayling Island is OK.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Well Colin, I was intrigued & found the video  
Our walk was at the quiet end of Hayling down by ferry, nothing but fresh sea air  

Jos, this is what Visit Hampshire say:

Hayling Island

Dogs are not allowed on the blue flag beaches from 1st May to 30th September, but are allowed at the following locations:

*From golf club to Ferry
*From funfair to Creek Road at Eastoke
*At Eastoke from Bosmere Road to lifeboat station

On the grass:
*Above the road parallel to Ferry
*Between funfair & Eastoke Corner.

On the promenade:
*On leads only

From 1st October to 30th April dogs are allowed on ALL beaches on Hayling Island.

For further information, please contact the Hayling Island Tourist Information Centre.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't understand the HI bit and Colin  Sounds like I missed a good something.

As for Oakley, he's thoroughly enjoying himself, love it.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I feel  all over again... Mrs Caroll you'd better watch out!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Julie, I was simply filming the dogs playing at Emberton. Have no idea what Colin is going on about!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Julie, I was simply filming the dogs playing at Emberton. Have no idea what Colin is going on about!


Send me the link !


----------

